# Thinking about a $500 Allroad



## arnoldcp (Jul 5, 2009)

Found one nearby for $500. Ran when parked about 2 months ago, seller went to start it and put it inside the garage, no crank and a small puff of smoke. Assumed it was the starter and gave up on it. Tiptronic replaced 100k ago, chassis and engine have 200k on them. Everything supposedly works including the air suspension.

I love these things and it seems like a heck of a price. However I know they are nightmares of maintenance. Thoughts?


----------



## alrd1 (Dec 30, 2015)

*GoGo gadjet*



arnoldcp said:


> Found one nearby for $500. Ran when parked about 2 months ago, seller went to start it and put it inside the garage, no crank and a small puff of smoke. Assumed it was the starter and gave up on it. Tiptronic replaced 100k ago, chassis and engine have 200k on them. Everything supposedly works including the air suspension.
> 
> I love these things and it seems like a heck of a price. However I know they are nightmares of maintenance. Thoughts?


I got one cheap too and depending on how much of the work you can do yourself I'd say go for it. I love the way it drives and soak in the comfort ,heated seats, ahhhh. Just had a nick with a curb and the insurance is making total loss noises over 2 rims and tires, I assume you know about Audi parts prices, but no way I'm letting it go for a two and a half grand value. These forums are a wealth of info for the DIY aspect and have helped me through some involved repairs like a new fuel pump I did myself. My mechanic says I'm not the first one to describe it as a "Love/Hate"relationship.....I love it when its running... but would never pay Audi 1400 apiece for new cats, etc. etc.


----------



## lml999 (Jul 3, 2002)

*So?*

So, did you buy it? What did you find?


----------



## carbunkle (Mar 20, 2006)

*LOL*

No such thing. A free Allroad will cost you at least 5K.


----------



## arnoldcp (Jul 5, 2009)

carbunkle said:


> No such thing. A free Allroad will cost you at least 5K.


Wow. You are way back in time on this one. I made this post in December of 2015. 

I did not buy this Allroad, but I do own an Allroad now.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## carbunkle (Mar 20, 2006)

arnoldcp said:


> Wow. You are way back in time on this one. I made this post in December of 2015.
> 
> I did not buy this Allroad, but I do own an Allroad now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yeah well I'm sorry I didn't catch you in time to set you straight. Hope the one you bought is treating you right and that you have a buyer lined up before it craps a trans. Just sayin, these things have a way of breaking a man.


----------



## arnoldcp (Jul 5, 2009)

Luckily the one I bought is a manual and I got a 3" binder with every single service it had since the day it was new.

So far it's been a great car.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

